# What has been the most damaged your baby has done?



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It's Thursday fun day! I was reading a post in the Wheaten forum that has been flat out hysterical!. Thought we could use some fun too.

So what has been the most expensive damage your fur baby has done to date? 

I can't say Boo has done anything -his favorite is shredding paper and tossing it up to look like snow falling. Now Zach when he was about one, and it was my fault, I came home from work and dropped my purse by the door. Curious he was found the sharpie pen, innocently brought it over to a cream colored silk and wool 8 x 10 rug. Did I say silk? Yep, sprawl out and started to chew. EXPLOSION sharpie BLUE all over his face and he thought well I got to get this off so I think I will just rub this all over the run. :innocent:

This all happen in the amount of time it takes to go to the bathroom!

So how expensive has your baby been?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky to say the worst Pipper does is rip up toilet paper.....all the time.:smilie_tischkante: It's just me and hubby here but we probably go through more toilet paper than when my kids lived at home and we were a family of 6.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Believe it or not it wasn't Dewey? He's chewed and destroyed more beds and toys that I can count! 
It was Laurel and Hardy. I went outside for something, I don't remember what, but when I came in, they had stripped two whole sheets of wallpaper from my kitchen wall. I had some of it left over, but since it had been up for awhile it didn't match. We took it back down, and had to strip the whole kitchen. 
The walls weren't in the best shape, from the previous owners(why we wall papered in the first place) so we had a lot of patching and sanding to do. 
I had to find a paint that went with my family room since they're open . The family room paint was no where to be found!! 

Anyhow just because Laurel and Hardy decided to redecorate that day, it took a lot of time and trouble to just replace a couple strips of wall paper!! 

I'll never forget walking into the house, Laurel and Hardy were having a grand old time running with long strips of paper in their mouths, shredded paper everywhere!! Violet was standing off to the side just watching!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I can honestly say Riley and Sissy are not destroyers! But Riley is a thief! He will take anything! One day I had to get in the safe which sits on the floor in a closet. I left it open for no more than 2 minutes! Here is what I found on my way back through the






living room! 5 $100.00 bills and only one ripped in half! :chili::chili:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> I can honestly say Riley and Sissy are not destroyers! But Riley is a thief! He will take anything! One day I had to get in the safe which sits on the floor in a closet. I left it open for no more than 2 minutes! Here is what I found on my way back through the
> View attachment 219225
> living room! 5 $100.00 bills and only one ripped in half! :chili::chili:



This is hilarious!

Gustave is not a destroyer. Mieka isn't either but she loves chewing on her toys. So this one day I left my earbuds on the floor while I was at work and I came back to a chewed up tangled mess. That's pretty much it I think.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sherry so cute - Riley is just putting something under the mattress for retirement.

Luck is not destructive at all. Some of his toys have needed repair along the seams but that is the extent of it.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't believe Dewey did make the list! Who would have thunk LOL. Sherry that is funny. Could have been expensive. Well it looks like the maltese breed are the destroyers unless of course it is paper.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine will shread napkins.. Amy a precious little black cocker spaniel we had, shreaded a $300 law book, , my term paper, contact photography sheets for a photog class .. two lampskin seat covers and one back seat of a Ford Fiesta... We had to do a muzzle on her every day for a month, to break her, she backslid once more and chewed up a rug and we put it on her for another day.. after that she never did it again... except years later, she happened to find that muzzle in the closet and shreaded it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My two girls only toilet paper really.......oh! and Lola a box of expensive chocolates :smpullhair:

Before that I had an Irish setter that liked to destroy plants when a puppy, and chew books, and edges of furniture and a Bichon that also liked books and furniture legs, and chocolate.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is too gentle to actually destroy anything. She has never been much of a chewer, except for certain plastic things. Whenever she gets my reading glasses she nibbles on the stems. And a couple of days ago, I notice some little tooth marks on the TV remote.
Ray is a different story. As a puppy he chewed everything, despite the fact that I provided him with raw bones. He chewed sofa cushions, part of the coffee table, Alan's shoes. I never left a pair of my shoes where he could get them. But, no matter how careful I was, he always managed to get his puppy teeth on a bra and make short work of it. I must have replaced at least eight bras. And, of course, reading glasses. Reading glasses are just the kind of thing one tends to absentmindedly put down whereever you are. Now that he is older, he only destroys toys with squeakers and reading glasses. The last pair I bought were more expensive than the drug store kind, and I have been much more careful....so far they only have some tiny MiMi tooth marks on one of the stems. KOW.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Daisy is an equal opportunity bra chewer. She doesn't care if it a cheapie or one from Vicky's (Victoria's Secret). She can pull them through the holes in the clothes basket!! I have lost count of how many she has destroyed. Laci, the Chi-Chi, also decided to re-decorate our kitchen and laundry room by ripping down wall paper. It hadn't been up but a couple of years, so I was able to put it back from extra I had and not have to re-do both rooms. She also liked to nibble on door facings and table legs as a puppy. Zoey is hard on trash cans. He not only knocks them over, he chews the plastic rim! Then he pees on everything. All three of them would de-squeaker any toy brought into the house in 15 minutes flat! Then they played with the toy without the squeak. Since we got Dobie, the only thing he has "eaten" is the sofa throw pillows. He has had something against them ever since he came to live with us!! That's ok with me though, because I didn't like those pillows anyway!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Some of you have the octagon shaped soft sided x pen. I used to...Dewey and Hardy completely ripped the mesh to shreds and broke the zippers. 

I almost forgot about my kitchen chairs It was a good set in a French Country style, and the seats were made of Rush. I loved it a lot!! Laurel would chew the top of the seats, and Dewey chewed from the bottom. I covered each seat with a cover, but Laurel would dig until she got to the Rush . I finally got a new set;table and chairs) but I'm not crazy abiut it. They can't chew it though. My old set is stored away, and maybe someday, I'll have the seats replaced.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank goodness mine aren't chewers too much anymore, except for Bunnie who will tear apart any toy in 30 seconds.

When Daisy was a puppy, we got a nice new bedroom set. We finally got rid of our Ikea furniture, and bought a grown up solid Stickley set. 
I think you can guess where this is headed...
Who would have guessed little teeny tiny puppy teeth could chew chunks out of solid oak! She did it while we were sleeping, through her x-pen which was next to the dresser. I guess she was tired of chewing on the plastic x-pen and thought she would try some oak instead.
I think that was the most expensive damage we have had. Now it has "character!"

One of our other dogs, Grendel, chewed a hole in the kitchen wall when he was a puppy. I could never figure out how he got it started, or what made him think to chew on the wall! It was old plaster in our 1910 house, so it was not a quick and easy repair.

It is a good thing that they are all so cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi rarely tears paper or chews anything, the only thing that wasn't safe was the carpet (my lack of potty training skills) so the carpet was ruined and now I have hardwood.

Jodi will steal my gloves and they'll end up in his bed if I leave them on the floor. 
I hope I'll find some 100's in his bed one day LOL.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness - nothing significant

Tessa - kitchen cupboards, cedar chest my brother gave me for my high school graduation in 1976. She had been here about two weeks when she tore into the cedar chest.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Equal opportunity bra chewer LOL that was a good one! Forgot about the Boo's underwear and sock obsession but thank goodness that is not expensive.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had a very expensive oriental rug with fringe on each end. It had been stored in the attic for a very long time. One day I just thought, oh...what the heck! I should enjoy it!!! OMG, it was so thick and beautiful!!! By the end of the year, there was only half the fringe left on it and had lots of pee pee stains on it. 

Needless to say, it went out in the trash and I've never had a rug of any type since. :angry:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My Maltese have been pretty good, kinda sorta. My first dog as an adult, a little terrier, was awful until I got her a companion dog, and then she never chewed a thing. My Maltese "heart dog," Spunky, liked shoes--more specifically the insoles. After buying some replacements, I had to keep shoes on high surfaces or in Rubbermaid bins or else! I guess I realized he had gotten old when, sometime around 8 and 10 years of age, I left shoes down on the floor and he did not touch them!  One foster chewed the leather handles off my late mother's trunk which she had given me when I went to college. I couldn't blame her too much because I was afraid she'd do it and I didn't do anything to prevent it. Oh, well, our pet dogs are more important than "things," right?


----------



## Kolby's Mom (Dec 24, 2014)

Mine is a paper shredder too, its funny because this is our 1st maltese and none of our other dogs ever did this. Any paper she can find is shredded so fast and she runs with it all over the house. Just when I think it is all cleaned up I find more :mellow: She also found a piece of carpet and pulled it and it unraveled a 1 foot section of our family room :angry:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey is my chewer but luckily he mostly sticks to destroying his own toys. When he was a puppy he chewed up the power cord to my Mac...those things are not cheap! :w00t: At the time though, I was more freaked out that he could have gotten hurt doing that since it was plugged in...that was a close one. He is also a scavenger and will get in to anything remotely resembling food if you leave it within his reach. He once got in to a box of fancy chocolates someone had sent us from Paris. It was in a zipped bag on top of the dining table but he still managed to get to it. Again, I was more freaked out about him than the chocolates at the time too...although I really would have enjoyed those :smilie_tischkante:

The worst thing Emma has chewed was the stems of my glasses when she was a puppy. She also has chewed holes in some of my clothes too but generally she is really not destructive.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Truffles likes to dig things up. Emma likes to pretend to be the innocent one...but on this day the evidence spoke for it's self. So this is what I came home to. Two girls acting as if nothing was wrong at all. But as you can see, the damage was done.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Pooh has always been a good girl when it comes to our things.  Can't recall a thing that she destroyed. When it comes to her toys...not sure why some are considered "must kill" and some are allowed to live. She has some that are as old as she is and some that barely make it out of the pack before that squeaker must come out of there and be destroyed ASAP. Gotta love her determination


----------

